# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση Samsung] Χτύπημα στην Οθόνη τηλεόρασης LCD 32 Ιντσών

## Κυριακίδης

Γεια σας παιδιά , σε τηλεόραση LCD 32" . ενός φίλου μου , συνέβη το εξής .
Εκεί που έπαιζε ο μικρός με κάτι μεταλλικές μπίλιες . Πέταξε ο μικρός μια μπίλια κατευθείαν πάνω στην οθόνη , Άφησε στην αρχή ένα σημάδι (κατεστραμμένο πίχελ) τα ονομάζουν μερικοί .
Στην συνέχεια μου λέει ο φίλος μου . αυτό το κομματάκι του πίχελ άρχισε να επεκτείνεται προς μια κάθετη γραμμή προς τα κάτω από το σημείο που το χτύπησε ο μικρός και δείχνει μια μονόχρωμη ενοχλητική γραμμή προς τα κάτω . Η προβολή της τηλεόρασης δείχνει κανονικά , αλλά το στίγμα της κάθετης γραμμής παραμένει . 
Για πείτε μου συμφέρει ή μπορεί να γίνει κάτι για αυτό?

----------


## ezizu

Αν έχω καταλάβει καλά, έχει ραγίσει  το panel (οθόνη ) και δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να κάνει κάτι για να το επισκευάσει ( τουλάχιστον δεν ξέρω εγώ κάτι ).Μάλλον θα χρειαστεί να αντικαταστήσει το panel ( οθόνη ).Όσο για το κόστος ,θα πρέπει βασικά να  βρει τον τύπο της οθόνης ( αναγράφετε νομίζω στην πίσω πλευρά της ) και να το ψάξεις ( π.χ. στο ebay  ) βάση του κωδικού της.Μπορείς όμως να κάνεις και μια ερώτηση στην αντιπροσωπεία ( αν και δεν νομίζω να συμφέρει από αντιπροσωπεία ).

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία , δεν δείχνει να ράγισε η οθόνη από το χτύπημα , πιο πολύ εσωτερικά θα έλεγα έκανε ζημιά με κάποιο κατεστραμμένο pixel στην αρχή ήταν μια κουκκίδα σαν λεκές , αλλά στην πορεία αυτός ο λεκές συνέχιζε να "κατεβαίνει " προς τα κάτω. Από ότι βλέπω πάνε για καινούρια τηλεόραση , ευχαριστώ πάντως.

----------


## ezizu

Ακριβώς αυτό κατάλαβα.Εσωτερικά εννοώ και εγώ ότι έχει ραγίσει το panel ,για αυτό έγραψα ότι μάλλον δεν μπορεί να επισκευαστεί και χρειάζεται να αντικατασταθεί.Πάντως αν θέλει, μπορεί να το ψάξει στο internet ( με τον κωδικό του panel ) και να δει αν συμφέρει να αντικατασταθεί.

----------

